# B13 handling



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

We bought my wife's '92 XE 2-door 5-speed about 2 1/2 years ago. It's bone stock (She's no motorhead, and I tend to put most of my efforts into my 88 200SX SE V6 .)
I have to say that my impression of driving this car is that even stock it's one of the best-handling cars I have driven (probably the best was an MR2 Spyder.) The outstanding driving position, steering, and suspension do a lot to make up for the GA16DE as far as the overall fun factor is concerned.
We bought it before we got married and moved to Raleigh, NC. She was living in the mountains near Asheville, NC. I don't know if any of you guys have ever driven on or heard of the Blue Ridge Parkway or not. I had this car out on that road near the southern end a couple times, and it was one of the most fun experiences I've had behind the wheel. That little Sentra tore up that road (though driving a 1.6 through the mountains is a major shift-fest.) 
Overall, the car feels very light and nimble, the turning radius is awesome. B13 SE-R's must be a blast, combining handling like this with more power.
What do you guys think of the inherent handling characteristics of this car?


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I have has my 92 for 12 years, bought it new. I first installed Eibach Pro-kit springs to tighten up the body, then installed the Suspension techniques sway bars, then the front Stillen strut bar and Stillen Adjustable camber plates, then Tokico struts. I love the way the car handles now. The setup is great with the fully independent suspension geometry. You can throw the car around well. I hit a hard turn at 55 mph and the BF's broke only after the car finally gave up, I hit an auqua barrier, This is at Mid-ohio raceway. when you push this car, the rear pillars bend a little, I have creases in them, but I have installed a roll cage to tighten the chassis for flex. When you install Emergy suspension bushings in the control arms in front and rear, the whole car tightens up 10 notches. Mine was pretty worn out for 11 years old when I replaced them. The stock bushings are rubber and mushy. Its amazing the handling this thing has when you tweek it alot. I am working on swaping my automatic for a 5-speed with a JWT clutch, Limited slip differential and an alluminum flywheel. I race mine at tracks, so I am a guru for speed, braking and handling features, not looks. if you need advice on the car as a whole, ask me anything on engine work, suspension, braking or anything else.
Chris 92 classic B-13


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Thats awesome.....*

Thats awesome sunny sentra, I have a 1994 B13 Sentra as well....its a 4 door but I love it.........I have Energy Suspensions front and rear control arm bushings sitting in my room in black and Im dying to put them in just gotta set aside maybe 2 days. You probably know already that there is an awesome rear strut tower bar that ties both rear strut towers together behind the rear seats being produced for us B13 guys. This is going to make our cars handle out of this world! Im just waiting on the go ahead and Im ordering mine as soon as they are available to the public.......The designer name is Josh......you can get more info on it under the suspension section. Take it easy...Peace!


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Yeah my b13 handles pretty good. All i have is some SE-R sway bars with the ES bushings, and some 195-50-15 Falkens plus a V-racing front strut tower brace and she hugs the road very nice...


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm working on the b13 rear stb.
If you're interested, look here:

http://www.geocities.com/jjpalmer314/b13rearstb.html
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29247
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8739

Josh


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I've just got some no name front stb, eibach pro kits on KYB AGX's, and a SE-R rear sway bar with the ES bushings and I absolutely love the handling my car has. Oh, I moved the battery to the trunk for better weight distribution too, but that's been giving me a problem recently, if I would just get off my ass and fix it everything would be perfect.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

y is that battery relocater giving you problems is it anything major?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Nothing major, at first I just had it held down with the straps provided instead of the bolts, then when I installed the rear sway bar I tried doing it with the bolts, but it didn't quite work as I expected (minor complications). So until I have time to go back and do it right, I'm taking out the bolts and going back to the strap (which never moved around in the first place).


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

I have some of the same suspension setup as you do. How much difference did moving the battery make?

Marcus


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I moved the battery before I put all the suspension on, so I couldn't really tell you. I guess turn in is a little quicker.


----------

